# High GH, how to drop it ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

Just ran API lab test and found out that my GH is high - 340 for 10Gl fish tank. My Ph is 7, NO2 - 0, NO3 - 40. I understand that my Gh is too high. How harmful it is for fish and shrimps and how to drop it to the normal level ? Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem with my dGH of 11 and keeping CRS.

I've just placed an order for a box of Eheim Torf Peat Pellets to use in my 2213 canister. The reviews I've read about it on the internet have been generally positive. I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> I'm having a similar problem with my dGH of 11 and keeping CRS.
> 
> I've just placed an order for a box of Eheim Torf Peat Pellets to use in my 2213 canister. The reviews I've read about it on the internet have been generally positive. I'll let you know if it helps.


Well. I have a small 10Gl tank with AquaClear20 filter in it. I don't think this solution will help me.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your gH is not "too high", provided that your livestock are already adapted to the water conditions (which is generally the case).

Unless you are trying to breed specific things (such as CRS), then I would not worry too much about your high gH.

However, if you intend to drop your gH, the best way to do this is with RO water.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Your gH is not "too high", provided that your livestock are already adapted to the water conditions (which is generally the case).
> 
> Unless you are trying to breed specific things (such as CRS), then I would not worry too much about your high gH.
> 
> However, if you intend to drop your gH, the best way to do this is with RO water.


Sorry what is RO water means. Did you mead distil water ?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Sorry what is RO water means. Did you mead distil water ?


RO = Reverse Osmosis


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

If your GH is too high, simply take water out, and put in pure RO water. =)


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think RO water and distilled water are two different ways to get to the same thing. RO uses a membrane to filier out impurities, while the still uses evaporation. The result for both is purer water.

Lee


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lee_D said:


> I think RO water and distilled water are two different ways to get to the same thing. RO uses a membrane to filier out impurities, while the still uses evaporation. The result for both is purer water.
> 
> Lee


RO water and distilled water are two different types of water, and are obtained using two different means, as you mentioned.

For lowering kH and gH, however, either will be fine.

For certain things, distilled water is preferred over RO.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

How anybody ever used API water softener pillow ? http://www.aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=358
It could be put in the filter and can lower the GH in 48hrs from 230 to 90 or so ? Any recommendations ???


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

GH is just the amount of minerals in your system. You do not need to put any of that condition crap into your tank when you can just take water out, and just fill it up with RO water.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> How anybody ever used API water softener pillow ? http://www.aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=358
> It could be put in the filter and can lower the GH in 48hrs from 230 to 90 or so ? Any recommendations ???


These water softener pillows simply remove calcium and magnesium cations from your water and replace them with sodium. While this technically lowers hardness contributed by calcium and magnesium cations, your TDS will increase.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Flazky said:


> GH is just the amount of minerals in your system. You do not need to put any of that condition crap into your tank when you can just take water out, and just fill it up with RO water.


Well RO watter is more expensive solution than the water softener pillow. 
BA sells RO water $2.5 a gallon and I need for my 10Gl fish tank 5gl fist time and 5 gallons second time, plus 2 gallons every week, where the pillow is $$7 and effects are almost immediate as well as it can be reused. Also I don't like to change 50% or more watter at the time specially a few times in the roll. So this is why I'm debating what is better solution.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> These water softener pillows simply remove calcium and magnesium cations from your water and replace them with sodium. While this technically lowers hardness contributed by calcium and magnesium cations, your TDS will increase.


What is TDS ? And why RO watter will be better solution ?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

TDS is the total amount of dissolved solids. When you add water softener, it add stuff to your system to rid your system of Calcium and Magnesium, but in the long run, adding too much "stuff" is never a good option. When you add RO water, its 0-5 TDS usually which means you are adding PURE water and nothing else like unwanted metals, phosphates etc...If you are going to want to control your aquariums water quality where you need a specific GH and TDS, I would suggest you get an RO system. In the long run, you will safe lots of money, rather than buying a ton of water conditioner.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Flazky said:


> TDS is the total amount of dissolved solids. When you add water softener, it add stuff to your system to rid your system of Calcium and Magnesium, but in the long run, adding too much "stuff" is never a good option. When you add RO water, its 0-5 TDS usually which means you are adding PURE water and nothing else like unwanted metals, phosphates etc...If you are going to want to control your aquariums water quality where you need a specific GH and TDS, I would suggest you get an RO system. In the long run, you will safe lots of money, rather than buying a ton of water conditioner.


Thank you for explanation. Any advice on where to get RO system and what their costs ?


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

You should start by figuring out what's buffering the hardness to begin with. Is it a rock that you have in the tank? Are you using crushed coral as the substrate? If you don't remove the source of the problem, you'll constantly have to keep worrying about the water parameters.

In my case, I've identified the culprit as being the 10 lbs. of ADA Ryuoh stones. Unfortunately, with my tank being in the iwagumi style, I can't remove the stones without restarting with a new aquascape all over again. Consequently, I have to find ways of softening the water.

Also, you don't have to pay that much for RO water from Big Al's. Most grocery stores should have either distilled or RO/DI water sold in the blue water cooler containers. I pay just $2 for 5 gallons. Just keep in mind that some of these water suppliers have lower TDS than others.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> You should start by figuring out what's buffering the hardness to begin with. Is it a rock that you have in the tank? Are you using crushed coral as the substrate? If you don't remove the source of the problem, you'll constantly have to keep worrying about the water parameters.
> 
> In my case, I've identified the culprit as being the 10 lbs. of ADA Ryuoh stones. Unfortunately, with my tank being in the iwagumi style, I can't remove the stones without restarting with a new aquascape all over again. Consequently, I have to find ways of softening the water.
> 
> Also, you don't have to pay that much for RO water from Big Al's. Most grocery stores should have either distilled or RO/DI water sold in the blue water cooler containers. I pay just $2 for 5 gallons. Just keep in mind that some of these water suppliers have lower TDS than others.


Interesting. I tried to find the source of the problem and could not. I always had a high GH in my tank. I use tab water with Prime conditioners. I do not have any special rock in my tank. I have 1 small spolished stone that put there 1 month ago (i had high GH before), 1 small Glass Perl that I've got from BAs. Two small peaces of drift wood a lot of low light plants and my gravel is a dark blue painted one from wal-mart that I had from the beginning of the tank (no other decorations). I'm figuring out that maybe watter in my part of North York (near BA on Steeles) is hard. I guess I have to measure my tab water.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

ppaskova said:


> Interesting. I tried to find the source of the problem and could not. I always had a high GH in my tank. I use tab water with Prime conditioners. I do not have any special rock in my tank. I have 1 small spolished stone that put there 1 month ago (i had high GH before), 1 small Glass Perl that I've got from BAs. Two small peaces of drift wood a lot of low light plants and my gravel is a dark blue painted one from wal-mart that I had from the beginning of the tank (no other decorations). I'm figuring out that maybe watter in my part of North York (near BA on Steeles) is hard. I guess I have to measure my tab water.


Maybe it is the blue gravel. These blue gravels have a coat of epoxy that is supposed to seal the content of the gravels. However, over time, that epoxy coat dissolve leaving the gravels expose to the water. It will change your water parameter if the content of the gravels is not neutral.
Frequent water change may bring it down, but only a temporary solution.
Also, we all draw our water from Lake Ontario. Even Richmond Hill and Markham. So I am pretty sure your don't have hard water unless you are using it from a well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I just tested my tab watter as well as the tab watter with Prime and Tab watter with BA Conditioner (I use both) for GH and found out following:
GH Tab - 170
GH - Tab + Prime - 172
GH - Tab + BA Conditioner - 210. 
So I'm gong to drop using BA Conditioner as it adds GH to the watter. And will try to start using a little of RO or Distill watter to bring GH down slowly.
BTW How TDS is the total amount of dissolved solids is harmful for fish and shrimps ? What it will do ?


----------

